

Ask HN: Worlds Best Checkout experiences / pages? - auston

Hello everyone,<p>I am trying to gather some inspiration for a checkout page - in doing so, I'd love to get some suggestions as to what sites have the best checkout / payment experience.<p>Also, any tips would be greatly appreciated.
======
davidw
Amazon's isn't that bad for such a big organization, and it's definitely
something they have studied in minute detail.

------
BearOfNH
One principle to bear in mind: give customers multiple payment opportunities,
even if it's just a money-order alternative.

Sometimes for PayPal-based payment there seems to be no way to pay without
first _signing up_ for PayPal. Not always -- many times I can give PayPal a
credit card and say "No thanks" to a sign-up invitation. But sometimes that
option just isn't there.

There's nothing for sale that's so valuable as to make me join PayPal. Lacking
alternatives (i.e., not even a damn money order), I just won't buy.

(We can discuss PayPal in some other thread, not here).

